# no Slurry



## JohnT (Jun 1, 2012)

What if you do not have a slurry of yeast (from a batch of white wine), but still want to make some pee?


----------



## g8keeper (Jun 1, 2012)

most people then will use ec 1118 because it is such a strong yeast, and make a starter using it....they say to use a starter because lemon can be pretty hard to ferment due to the acidity...


----------



## Julie (Jun 1, 2012)

JohnT are you going to make some skeeter pee?


----------



## JohnT (Jun 1, 2012)

Julie said:


> JohnT are you going to make some skeeter pee?


 

Yup, 

but I am not going to use Welches lemon juice.


----------



## Julie (Jun 1, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Yup,
> 
> but I am not going to use Welches lemon juice.


 
roflmao, it's a step JohnT 

You thinking of kegging it or just bottling?


----------



## SmallTown (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes go with a starter. Everything will go faster to.


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jun 1, 2012)

All of mine have been made using a starter, and adding some of the must in stages after rehydration. It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 4, 2012)

Julie said:


> roflmao, it's a step JohnT
> 
> You thinking of kegging it or just bottling?


 
I made a batch last year. I kegged it. I have to admit, the stuff was worth making again. 

I got a blender, filled it with ice, covered the ice with pee, and whizzed it up good. Amazing how it tasted just like a margerita!


----------



## Julie (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnT said:


> I made a batch last year. I kegged it. I have to admit, the stuff was worth making again.
> 
> I got a blender, filled it with ice, covered the ice with pee, and whizzed it up good. Amazing how it tasted just like a margerita!



roflmao, that is what I do with it, I call it Wine-arita!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 4, 2012)

I find that it is REAL good on a hot August day.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnT said:


> I find that it is REAL good on a hot August day.


 

It real good on any day.....


----------



## JohnT (Jun 4, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> It real good on any day.....


 

So, how much (many packets) of EC-1118 would you use to kick it off. I got to imagine that you would need to pitch a rather large amount.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 4, 2012)

JohnT said:


> So, how much (many packets) of EC-1118 would you use to kick it off. I got to imagine that you would need to pitch a rather large amount.


 

For a 5 gallon batch I only used 1 package. Actually the last 3 batches I made this year, I didn't make a starter, I just sprinkled the yeast on the juice and 3 days later it was started fermenting.


----------



## lbwines (Jun 4, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> For a 5 gallon batch I only used 1 package. Actually the last 3 batches I made this year, I didn't make a starter, I just sprinkled the yeast on the juice and 3 days later it was started fermenting.



Did you still whip it during the first 3 day. I just started mine yesterday and just sprinkled on top. 
I've only done 4 kits so far and wanted to try something "outside the box," so I figured why not SP


----------



## dangerdave (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, whip it every day it is the primary. I have made many batches, and have yet to use a slurry. I just rehydrate the EC-1118 as directed on the package, and away it goes! I have also tried other yeasts as well (when I ran out of the EC-1118), but they just take longer to get started and longer to ferment.


----------



## xAreWhyAyEn (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/easy-fermentation-31837/


^thats what i did


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2012)

OK Folks, 

So (with my niece) we made skeeter pee last weekend. It is happily churning away. 

My niece was a little disappointed in the fact that the Pee was not yellow enough, so we added some food coloring.

So, to sum up..

*I am making wine without grapes, using sugar and artificial food coloring!*

How did I get to this lowly state? I am expecting to be drumed out of the "wine snob" society fro this one.


----------



## Julie (Jun 14, 2012)

JohnT said:


> OK Folks,
> 
> So (with my niece) we made skeeter pee last weekend. It is happily churning away.
> 
> ...



Oh my JohnT, are you going thru a mid-life crisis???????????


----------



## JohnT (Jun 14, 2012)

Julie said:


> Oh my JohnT, are you going thru a mid-life crisis???????????


 
It is either that, or the "body snatchers" finally truned up.

BTW, do you recently remove one of my posts (about wine/clothes). If you did, then thanks. Although I tried to be PC, after I posted it, it still seemed a little offensive.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 17, 2012)

I see you have started your SP. I just started a slurry today to be used for SP. I read http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=17, That all one had to do is start a gal batch of wine from concentrate; let it go from 5 day to a week. Then use the whole thing as a slurry. FYI for future.


----------



## cindy (Jun 18, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> For a 5 gallon batch I only used 1 package. Actually the last 3 batches I made this year, I didn't make a starter, I just sprinkled the yeast on the juice and 3 days later it was started fermenting.



I did this same thing but for some reason the fermenting started within 3 hrs of adding the yeast.


----------

